
Ask HN: Idea for web app which I could deliver for free as tech skills showcase - przwoz
Hello HN community,<p>I&#x27;d like to develop a web app in my free time so I could showcase my technical skills. The idea is to deliver it for free, backed by donations (to cover infrastructure costs).<p>I thought it would be nice if it is something of a value, i.e. something, that people already have to pay for.<p>Please provide your ideas, backed by personal experience&#x2F;observations + URL to the app :)<p>There are not many limitations when it goes to technology: I&#x27;d like it to be modular monolith written in Java+Spring, backed by AWS, frontend written in React and possibly mobile app in React Native.<p>Thanks for your suggestions,
Przemek, Poland
======
justaguyhere
Few years ago, I made a simple web app using a non-profit's API (I was bored)
with no expectations. I haven't touched it in like 3 years, I still have at
least a few dozen people using it daily and once in a while, I get a nice
thank you message.

If you hang out in forums frequented by enthusiastic supporters of non
profits, you can find tons of ideas.

~~~
przwoz
Thanks for you answer, could you please provide me with some links to the
forums you mentioned? :)

------
wesie3
Hi Przemek,

Could you please drop me an email wesie.wesie@yahoo.com so that we can discuss
further.

Thanks Wesie

~~~
przwoz
Email dropped ;)

